# Testing the Snorkel On My Modded Honda 300



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Decided it was time to make sure it is sealed all up. Its a flooded gravel pit, nice gravel bottom lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like fun.


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

lol yup sure was, nice to know the snorkel is sealed up.

Here is a buddy on his Sportsman going through same area


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Here is the riders point of view


----------

